# General > Recommendations >  Recommendations for Someone to Fix Garage Door

## sophietotnot

Can anbody recommend someone who can fix an up and over garage door?  The wire has snapped.

----------


## Absolut1

It a canopy door with a spring along the top??........mine did this I went to henderson doors website to get the part numbers, got the new spindles & wire (u get both sides in the pack) from the garage door company  in inverness, Its quite easy to do took me about an hour to do mine

----------


## sophietotnot

Many thanks for your help. It has been really useful.   :Grin:

----------

